# Cozmic Zoom : tout l'univers dans la main



## Patr1ck (20 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour!

L'application Cozmic Zoom, dont je suis l'auteur, vient de sortir sur l'App Store:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/cozmic-zoom/id945633106?mt=8

Cozmic Zoom est une appli éducative permettant de naviguer, dun simple glissement du doigt, entre l'infiniment grand et l'infiniment petit, à travers le monde des particules et des atomes, les cellules du corps humain, la Terre et le Système solaire, les étoiles et la Voie lactée, les galaxies lointaines, jusqu'aux limites de l'univers connu.

Basé sur les données scientifiques les plus récentes, et inspiré par le célèbre film Powers of Ten, Cozmic Zoom permet à chacun d'appréhender les différents ordres de grandeur de l'univers, et d'approfondir ses connaissances sur la physique, l'astronomie, la biologie...

Cozmic Zoom changera définitivement votre vision du monde et de votre place dans celui-ci...

Cozmic Zoom est disponible sur l'App Store Apple (iPhone et iPad) au prix de 1,79 (gratuit pour la presse, réduction pour l'enseignement).

Des codes promo sont disponibles! N'hésitez pas à en demander sur twitter.com/TokataSoft

Je suis à votre écoute pour toute remarque ou question.


----------

